# Approved Medical Acronyms from CMS



## huguezbrian (Aug 8, 2012)

Is there a CMS approved medical acronym list? I am coding for new physicians for my employer and they are acronym happy. Can someone please provide me with a link or a list?

Thank you,

Brian Huguez, CPC, CPC-H, MBIC
huguezbrian@yahoo.com


----------



## j.monday7814 (Aug 9, 2012)

as far as I know there isn't an approved list from CMS for acronyms. But there are several books available to help you translate all those acronyms. The one we use is Stedman's Abbreviations, acronyms, and symbols


----------



## huguezbrian (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

